
The Race to Deliver a Lucid Dream Machine Is Full of Fits and Starts - bryanrasmussen
https://builtin.com/hardware/induce-lucid-dream-technology
======
easytiger
As someone who gets vivid lucid dreams as well as sleep paralysis, you don't
want them. Trust me.

~~~
bryanrasmussen
actually I've had a few lucid dreams but generally only when my life is
threatened in the dream, then I realize that it is a dream and I can slow down
the person or thing threatening my life to get out of it.

So as essentially my lucid dreams have been nightmares, I guess you're right
one doesn't want them.

~~~
easytiger
Yea. I've had many kinds, but even the more benign ones can be terrifying.

For several years I got recurring ones where I would wake up, just where I
went to sleep and some person came in and disemboweled me and I had limited
control to move away.

The fact the dream place was exactly my room from real life is what made it
terrifying

